# FS: channa Stewartii Cf. Barca



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi guys, im looking to sell my channa stewartii as i really don't have room for him. Sucks but i have no choice

Im terrible at taking pictures of fish so heres a picture of the species from the internet... 









looking for 90$ which is what i paid, or best offer 

thanks for looking


----------

